# Let's share our best and worst pieces!



## faerr (Aug 24, 2018)

We all have bad days, eh? But we also have good ones. One of the way we learn and grow as artists is by recognizing the mistakes we've made and improving upon them.

It's all subjective - 
*
for the worst:* share whatever you want! It can be a really old piece, a piece where you gave up halfway through. If it makes you laugh, and you smile fondly when you remember trying your hardest on it, that's okay, too! The reason we think they're bad is because we're so much better now.

*for the best:* maybe you like the way you did the hair, or the colour palette. Whatever piece your proud of or makes you happy, that'll work best!

After you've picked what you want to share, I recommend writing a critique for each of them. Critiquing art is one of the surest ways to improve. I invite others to critique me as well - I love constructive criticism.

Another important note: let's all be encouraging and light-hearted here. 

Show me your best pieces _and_ share your worst! It'll be fun 

Here's mine:

*worst old:





what I would improve:*
The anatomy is all fudged up. Clearly I was trying to make it fit in the frame rather than make it look natural. Her fingers -- well, to be frank, I just gave up at that point. Her face is off-centre, why! This was clearly before I knew to my anatomical fixes before I started painting. The background is also a complete mess, and the colour palette is far too saturated. At least I tried!

*worst recent (March)




what I would improve:*
For awhile I went through a supremely textured phase, and this piece demonstrates that I went a little crazy with that. The flowers - wow, what can I even say. I _hate_ floral work, so I didn't bother referencing them. It shows. xD 

This piece was the first time I worked in grayscale to block out values. _You can't even tell!_ Because the anatomical structure is all flipped up. The face ended up too flat, possibly because of my colouring. 

I like the Bloodspill/Swiftkill-esque hair blades on top, though. Proud of that. The ears aren't so bad either.

*best recent




'flutter', what I would improve:*
This was one of the first full-bodied pieces I had ever made. I realized that I sometimes rush, so I did my darndest to make sure I was making valuable improvements to this when I was creating it. And you know what, I still rushed. Look at the blur on the hind legs for example. I was too careless and it shows! If I could do it over, I'd make sure it was crisper, and more indicative of movement in the raised right paw.

The river - I don't usually paint backgrounds (common theme here, eh?). It's a photo composite and it still didn't turn out the way I wanted. Too blurry, not crisp enough. I should have spent more time painting it, but I actually forgot to finish it (because I was rushing). The pebbles on the left edge of the river are _too detailed_ for the rest of the piece. There was a point I was thinking everything would be that detailed - _why? _Where would the focus be? I had my head in the clouds, and still no idea why I left it there.

The branch on the tree just behind the lower half birds - why did I leave the branch all willy wompus? I'm a goofball. 

And as for the birds themselves - I could have made them stand out a lot more, but I didn't. I wish I had. 

Altogether - I really like the piece. It's definitely a good one, but I know there's a lot to improve. Thankfully, that means I can strive to be better next time.

How about you guys!?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 24, 2018)

Worst: Old





Best: Old





Worst: Recent





Best: Recent





I switched art styles over time and I actually think I was better with my old work in terms of shading and detail.


----------



## faerr (Aug 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I switched art styles over time and I actually think I was better with my old work in terms of shading and detail.



I think your old work definitely has more shading value (spectrum of light to dark), but one thing I really like about your new work - more dynamic, more movement. You've clearly become more confident as you've progressed, and that really shows. Your best recent is definitely my favourite piece. It has a lot of action and a lot of detail. Those buildings, wow. I would have given up in three minutes if I had to do all those windows. I also like your perspective work. The other thing - your work has become a lot more crisp and detailed in other ways recently. You're a fabulous artist, but you already knew that.  Well done, great progress!


----------



## faerr (Aug 25, 2018)

I couldn't help myself, had to do one more self-critique 

*Recent worst #2 (August 9)




What I would improve:*
The orange line running down the thigh is not how I wanted it. I wanted it to be like a pastel highlight, but it didn't at all come out right. At some point, I gave up trying to fix it. The lower party of the legs are a bit willy wompus, mostly because I am still figuring out anatomy. Once your eye reaches the bottom of the piece, it basically falls apart. As an artist, my mortal enemy are boots/shoes. Maybe I just don't spend enough time looking at them. The tail isn't great, and definitely deserved more of my attention.

The curve in the gun was unintentional. People who watch my art progress actually liked that, so it's part of her character now -- although she alternates between a post-apoc/western setting. Overall, if not for the sloppiness of the lower half, the piece isn't too bad. Just wish I had been more attentive before I slapped a signature on there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2018)

Do you have a fur affinity art account faerr?


----------



## faerr (Aug 25, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you have a fur affinity art account faerr?



I do, right here! It's a bit unimpressive though as I haven't really figured out how to use it yet.


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 29, 2018)

Oh boy critique! Might as well as practice before class starts up again.

*Recent Worst*






Color wise, I feel as if the mood was not conveyed properly. Although the blue provides a good amount of contrast when up against the golden light, it makes it so that it’s hard to guess at the setting. Is it morning or evening? If the outside is so sunny why is it so cold inside? 
The character also feels out of place. Although the light from the window hits him, there’s not a lot of shadow or reflected light around him that anchors him to the room. 

Overall I think it’s time to do some environment and color studies, because this is a mess!

*Recent Best*





Funny enough, it’s a variation of the same character from abouve, just better executed in every way. Background is simple and conveys setting without going into detail, and it’s reflected in the shading on the character. Pose is balanced and linework is clean as well. Only questionalble element is the yellow highlights on the face, as pulling some more white and making it feel less isolated may be a better idea. Otherwise, I’m pretty happy with how this turned out!


----------



## Lawkbutt (Aug 29, 2018)

Worst old: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Best old:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Worst new: www.furaffinity.net: Twisted by YellowLeallynosaur (NSFW)
Best new: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've always been terrible with digital, so in recent years I've been trying my best to learn it. I hope it's working!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 29, 2018)

faerr said:


> I think your old work definitely has more shading value (spectrum of light to dark), but one thing I really like about your new work - more dynamic, more movement. You've clearly become more confident as you've progressed, and that really shows. Your best recent is definitely my favourite piece. It has a lot of action and a lot of detail. Those buildings, wow. I would have given up in three minutes if I had to do all those windows. I also like your perspective work. The other thing - your work has become a lot more crisp and detailed in other ways recently. You're a fabulous artist, but you already knew that.  Well done, great progress!


Thank you so much. 

Unfortunately I have had to take a break from art since classes started, but I hope to get back into it later. I also plan on getting a better art program and drawing tablet with more versatility than the one I have been using since I started digital art. Still, like you and so many others, art is something I love, and I will always make more and improve when I have the time.


----------



## Lunaris (Aug 29, 2018)

Since I've only started drawing recently, I'll just show my progress from the days I have been drawing 
(Also so far I've only done headshots)
Day 1:





Day 2:





Day 3:





Day 4 (after a few days break cos I was working qwq):






Needless to say, progress is kinda slow. But I'm having fun with it ^-^

Bonus (before I actually starting doing art properly, I guess in terms of the thread - the worst)


----------



## faerr (Aug 29, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Oh boy critique! Might as well as practice before class starts up again.
> 
> Color wise, I feel as if the mood was not conveyed properly. Although the blue provides a good amount of contrast when up against the golden light, it makes it so that it’s hard to guess at the setting. Is it morning or evening? If the outside is so sunny why is it so cold inside?
> The character also feels out of place. Although the light from the window hits him, there’s not a lot of shadow or reflected light around him that anchors him to the room.
> ...



Wow, I look both pieces _a lot_. The golden tones on the first one, she looks focused and in thought as she stares out the window. There's a lot of personality in that piece as well, don't sell yourself short!  
The second one is definitely stronger execution in technique, and I love that piece as well - she looks happy, carefree, whimsical. I love her pose, it's dynamic and shows a lot of movement. You are a great artist!


----------



## faerr (Aug 29, 2018)

Lawkbutt said:


> I've always been terrible with digital, so in recent years I've been trying my best to learn it. I hope it's working!



You definitely show progression from your old pieces to your new! And digital medium is definitely one of the more difficult mediums - I say this as a person who enjoys painting IRL.
It's the dissonance between your hand and your eye that makes it so difficult, although it's more forgiving in terms of undos and layers - it is difficult to train your hand to do what you want.
Your work is gorgeous all around, though - your worst new and your worst old are _*g r e a t*_ pieces!  Maybe it's a case of the Art Cycle! Haha  Keep up the fabulous work, you're amazing


----------



## faerr (Aug 29, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> Since I've only started drawing recently, I'll just show my progress from the days I have been drawing
> (Also so far I've only done headshots)
> 
> Needless to say, progress is kinda slow. But I'm having fun with it ^-^



Wow, only recently, eh? You're doing amazing, you gotta promise me that you won't stop!  I love how you can visibly see your confidence grow through days 1-4.
Progress is always slow, but as you experiment and do more on each piece, you'll learn small lessons that you carry forward into the next.
Here's a website I really like to use to practice, if even you only draw a line that conveys the gesture of your reference image, that's success 
I love the day 4 dragon the best, definitely demonstrates how far you've come - and again, only in 4 days, _damn!_  What art suite and tools are you using to create?


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 29, 2018)

faerr said:


> Wow, I look both pieces _a lot_. The golden tones on the first one, she looks focused and in thought as she stares out the window. There's a lot of personality in that piece as well, don't sell yourself short!
> The second one is definitely stronger execution in technique, and I love that piece as well - she looks happy, carefree, whimsical. I love her pose, it's dynamic and shows a lot of movement. You are a great artist!



Cheers! 
I feel like one of my weaknesses is having the character feel like they belong in the environment, and I really appreciate how you can pull that off in your paintings! I felt kind of bad about that piece since it was a commission though, and I hated to send it off since I felt something was wrong. 

Side note the character was presented to me as male! He looks really feminine though.


----------



## Lunaris (Aug 29, 2018)

faerr said:


> Wow, only recently, eh? You're doing amazing, you gotta promise me that you won't stop!  I love how you can visibly see your confidence grow through days 1-4.
> Progress is always slow, but as you experiment and do more on each piece, you'll learn small lessons that you carry forward into the next.
> Here's a website I really like to use to practice, if even you only draw a line that conveys the gesture of your reference image, that's success
> I love the day 4 dragon the best, definitely demonstrates how far you've come - and again, only in 4 days, _damn!_  What art suite and tools are you using to create?



I'm using the free trial of SAI atm, and just mouse drawing. I wasn't gonna buy a tablet just yet, but it might come in handy when if I ever wanna do shading and stuff properly cos of the pressure thingy 
And thanks for the compliments ^-^
I'm definitely continuing for now, I think I might have to start doing anatomy soon though ;D


----------



## faerr (Aug 29, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Cheers!
> I feel like one of my weaknesses is having the character feel like they belong in the environment, and I really appreciate how you can pull that off in your paintings! I felt kind of bad about that piece since it was a commission though, and I hated to send it off since I felt something was wrong.
> 
> Side note the character was presented to me as male! He looks really feminine though.



Oh gosh, I'm so sorry! I read that too and it still didn't click for me ;P I'm a dumbo. Also, thank you so much! I'm actually obsessed with trying to make the character look like they belong as well - it is a supremely difficult thing to achieve.
Most of my backgrounds are done after the character, as well, I'm a sucker for punishment I guess LOL!


----------



## faerr (Aug 29, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> I'm using the free trial of SAI atm, and just mouse drawing. I wasn't gonna buy a tablet just yet, but it might come in handy when if I ever wanna do shading and stuff properly cos of the pressure thingy
> And thanks for the compliments ^-^
> I'm definitely continuing for now, I think I might have to start doing anatomy soon though ;D



Definitely get the tablet when you can, you'll see remarkable improvement. While I'm not the biggest fan of brands, wacom has the best feel and the best pen technology - they have a couple cheap kinds in the 60 to 80 dollar range.
Personally, I use a huion monitor tablet and I am not the biggest fan. I'm hoping one day to save enough money to purchase a wacom equivalent.

Also I can't believe you did that all with a mouse, it would be so difficult  I definitely wouldn't be able to do it. Incredible work


----------



## Lunaris (Aug 29, 2018)

faerr said:


> Definitely get the tablet when you can, you'll see remarkable improvement. While I'm not the biggest fan of brands, wacom has the best feel and the best pen technology - they have a couple cheap kinds in the 60 to 80 dollar range.
> Personally, I use a huion monitor tablet and I am not the biggest fan. I'm hoping one day to save enough money to purchase a wacom equivalent.
> 
> Also I can't believe you did that all with a mouse, it would be so difficult  I definitely wouldn't be able to do it. Incredible work



My lines were definitely super shaky on the first day, so I spent a fair amount not time just drawing circles and spirals to get my lines less terribad


----------



## faerr (Aug 31, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> My lines were definitely super shaky on the first day, so I spent a fair amount not time just drawing circles and spirals to get my lines less terribad



That's clever, practice makes perfect! I also love to watch artists on youtube or gesture drawings, if you ever get a chance definitely give that a shot, too. It's kinda fun to challenge yourself. Got any new art today?


----------



## Lunaris (Aug 31, 2018)

faerr said:


> That's clever, practice makes perfect! I also love to watch artists on youtube or gesture drawings, if you ever get a chance definitely give that a shot, too. It's kinda fun to challenge yourself. Got any new art today?


I might do some a bit later if I have time before work :3


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 31, 2018)

*Recent Worst: Sunset


*
Sunset is...an eyesore...colorwise.
It was one of my first colored art since joining FA after years of not drawing anything decent because I was busy trying to be a normal dayjob holding taxpaying citizen.
It was my return-to-art piece and I was obviously out of practice with the shitty lighting. I don't know how to improve it as of now (besides, use better colors and study lighting more)
*
Labor of Love: Chairman


*
Chairman may be my best rendered art but I don't consider it my best work. It was my way of waking up all the skill I've forgotten from years of neglect.
It's the "I still got it" piece, but it was not the style that I would consider mine. It felt like a copy of reality and didn't feel artistic enough.
The only thing I wish I could've improved more is the lighting against the backrest. Somehow it's a shame to loose so much detail to shadow.

*Recent Middle Ground: Last Bus*



It was the first of it's kind in my gallery and I consider it as an experimental piece. I was in a really bad place when I made this and I was struggling to get back to drawing.
I suppose all my pent up frustration and self blaming went into the art; it shows that I didn't really bother to polish it. However it paved the way to find an art style I'm interested in developing.

*Recent Best: Vineyard*



Vineyard is a beloved piece. I'm really happy with how this turned out.
I also feel like I've learned how to use colors better here - using reds and blues in various strengths as light and shading instead of being dependent on layers of color in various opacities and blending styles.
It's not perfect and I'm still working on how to improve it but it's a happy piece and it makes me feel good.


----------



## coldbrew (Sep 4, 2018)

Ok let's humiliate myself and go back to 2009 when I first discovered Wacom and digital painting (though what I did--and even now--barely constitutes as that lmao).

*Old Worst:



*
Well wtf was I thinking? Oh right, got carried away by burning and dodging the living hell out of....stark white colors?  Anyways I was high off the joys of another piece (see bottom) and thought I can replicate that style with other mechs. I was writing a story at that time and wanted to illustrate the mechs, even tried drawing a graphic novel but as many lofty young high school projects oft end, they all failed 
*
Old Best:



*
The image that started the descend into mech hell. This guy's the instigator of like 3 other mech images and a lot other uncolored sketches. It's still a fond memory of discovering the joy of digital art and being able to create something cool in my untrained eyes, but heck, I still love this XD It's because of this guy I ended up pursuing writing, drawing and sketching more confidently than ever before. I did draw furries (or anthros, as I didn't know what furries were), but it's these clunky mechs that stuck with me most as a kid at school.

*New IT-COULD'VE-BEEN-GREAT Worst:*




Well let's see, VALUES. Underestimated so much and regretted so much. I had an image in mind, and time and skill butchered my vision. And to think this was a commission. Dude if you're reading this, I'd do it all over again in a heartbeat. I love it still though for it gave me the courage and excitement to do bigger works! They're real fun, and I wouldn't mind tackling another one given the chance, and will do one for a personal piece as well. It's kinda like building giant dioramas in LEGO. Once you try it, you're hooked XD

*New Hey-I'm-Happy-With-This Best:*




Sure it's fanart, sure it's not a complete illustration or something, but I am completely satisfied at the time this took and the way it looked, particularly on rendering. None of that marker-y style I used to have, and I learnt a lot from this. Gotta push more on values and a lot others, but I like where this is headed!


----------



## faerr (Sep 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *Recent Worst: Sunset*
> Sunset is...an eyesore...colorwise.
> It was one of my first colored art since joining FA after years of not drawing anything decent because I was busy trying to be a normal dayjob holding taxpaying citizen.
> It was my return-to-art piece and I was obviously out of practice with the shitty lighting. I don't know how to improve it as of now (besides, use better colors and study lighting more)
> ...



I wish I could provide you with a meaningful critique, but you have a beautiful style that's present in all of your pieces. _Sunset_ may have the "worst colours", but you have a stronger sense of colour than I.
 I simply could not have done this piece better. You are a wonderful artist, with an envious amount of skill 

Your labour of love, _Chairman, _demonstrates those same strengths and patience you have in your work. And _Vineyard_ is stunning work, as is _Last Bus._ Keep on being so amazing, damn!





coldbrew said:


> Ok let's humiliate myself and go back to 2009 when I first discovered Wacom and digital painting (though what I did--and even now--barely constitutes as that lmao).
> 
> Well wtf was I thinking? Oh right, got carried away by burning and dodging the living hell out of....stark white colors?  Anyways I was high off the joys of another piece (see bottom) and thought I can replicate that style with other mechs. I was writing a story at that time and wanted to illustrate the mechs, even tried drawing a graphic novel but as many lofty young high school projects oft end, they all failed
> 
> ...



> "Humiliate yourself"
> proceeds to post beautiful work and shows exactly how far you've come

Haha, well, you know I'm a huge fan of yours, @coldbrew. Your old work was inexperienced (I love that you were burn and dodge obsessed too, you're my kindred spirit), but I'll be damned if you weren't well on your way to becoming an incredible artist. 
I love your stark memories of these pieces, I'm glad they inspired you to keep on.
Your _It-Could've-Been-Great-Worst_ piece is actually stunning, and required more skill in one pinky finger than I have in my entire art body. LOL

Great work, impressive stuff. <3 I'm jealous of all you guys


----------



## coldbrew (Sep 5, 2018)

@faerr you’re killing me here with all your sweet words ;w; thank you so much, and hey I’m a huge fan of yours too!!! I’m sure everyone’s got a piece or two from childhood that they hold dearly in their heart as inspiration for their passion in art :3 

(And woooo, you’re part of the burn and dodge brigade too! XD)

Thanks again for the comment, you’ve really made my day!


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 6, 2018)

coldbrew said:


> (And woooo, you’re part of the burn and dodge brigade too! XD)


i feel everyone had been dependent on the good ole burn and dodge in some era of their lives haha it's like magic yknow

also cold brew, i get you at your IT COULDVE BEEN GREAT art. You have solid work there - the colors and lighting just gave away. The intricate details on the teeth of the monsters below and the surviving character's solid anatomy is fine work. If only you could redo it


----------



## Nadiafur (Sep 6, 2018)

Oh my, I havent though about burn and dodge in YEARS! I’m getting some very violent flashbacks to oversaturated sparkledogs in my past though 0.0


----------



## adiostama (Sep 7, 2018)

Oh, what a fun idea for a thread! ^^
Now that I'm not in school anymore I sort of miss group critiques

Best Old


Spoiler












What I like about this one is how I shaded it. Sadly this was years ago and I've never been able to really get back to that style of shading. But what I don't like is how some of the anatomy is messed up, the lines are just black and don't particularly blend well with the coloring. The lines are also uneven and inconsistent.

Worst New


Spoiler










Image is cropped since full image has some nudity lol 
The was a sad attempt I made a little while back at having similar coloring to how I did in the above one. I think part of the issue is also the poor color choice. I like the color but I don't think it fit the character at all. While the lineart is more consistent than before, I find it's still not as smooth as I want it to be. What I do like about it is how I colored the cheeks and her eyeshadow.

Best New


Spoiler










I like this one because it feels very cohesive. Lately when doing any furry art I find I tend to run into the issue of it just being a character and have no idea how to make it fit in as a larger piece. I'm also happy without how I colored it and how I did the clothing, which is something I often have issue with. The parts I'm not pleased with are there are still parts where the lineart is shaky, and some obvious anatomy issues such as with the paws.

New that I have mixed feelings on??


Spoiler










This was part of a doodle I did for a trade with a friend. I have mixed feelings because it's so simple with no detail and yet the lines are so much cleaner than anything I've done recently..... Idk what I did different is the frustrating part. It also feels more like an actual character with personality than many of my work that I feel like comes across as just a character design on a page.


----------



## faerr (Sep 7, 2018)

adiostama said:


> Oh, what a fun idea for a thread! ^^
> Now that I'm not in school anymore I sort of miss group critiques
> 
> Best Old
> ...



Your art style is super cute and I am envious of that. I can never get clean lines like that, and I have no idea why I have so much trouble getting decent cellshading, but I do.
Your _worst new_ has a similar effect as the _best old, _for sure, but you're right, I think the colour of the shadow is too similar to her local colour. If it was a tiny bit warmer,
a deep purple, maybe? Her eyes are super cute and well done, I love them.

With your _best new,_ cute colours, cute pose; you hit the nail on the head with that one. I think it's exactly how you intended and looks great!
The colour palette is a great choice, I can't get over that spring, sunshine, watermelon feel. I love the fanning out dress as well.

And your _mixed-feelings_ piece, what I notice first is the lines. It's true black, right? If you still have access to the painting's lines, try changing the colour up on them.
My eyes are immediately drawn to the darkest lines over the hair, and while I want to look elsewhere, I keep getting pulled back up.
Overall, it's a really cute piece of a sulky kid - in fact, reminds me of _myself_ as a teen!

I really love your work, thanks for sharing. Definitely a watch from me, I hope I can glean
a few tips off your work and improve my own. c:


----------

